# Weirdest Thing You've Ever Eaten



## Aevolve (Dec 28, 2011)

Just the title, and if it was good or not.

Mine would be a tie between alligator nuggets (cooked like chicken nuggets- bland and chewy, may just have been cooked badly) and octopus sashimi (tasted good but you could feel the suckers as you chewed  )


Oh, and don't say pussy.


----------



## Alberto7 (Dec 28, 2011)

Alligator, iguana, maggots (toasted and with powdered cheese... Tasted like Doritos ), ants (used to find them and eat them as a kid ), snake, shark (meh, not that rare, but still kinda cool in a way), paca, capibara, ostrich, and camel. I think that covers it 

EDIT: I know it's considered taboo in most places, but I'd like to try horse meat. I know it's rather common in Quebec.


----------



## JStraitiff (Dec 28, 2011)

Eggplant... Now i know thats not rare and its not considered weird but i cant stand the idea of eating something purple. It seems so weird to me. And the shape.. jesus.

But in reality ive had ostrich, kangaroo, aligator and thats about it.


----------



## AySay (Dec 28, 2011)

Chicken McNuggets.


----------



## Ill-Gotten James (Dec 28, 2011)

It's a toss up between sea urchi and roadkill. Now to be fair, the roadkill was a deer that was hit by a car, killed, but picked up and removed that day by some friends, who had a deal with the local police, where they could claim a hit deer, as long as they removed them in a timely fashion. The deer was tasty, but the sea urchi sucked real bad.


----------



## Alberto7 (Dec 28, 2011)

^ Yeah, my uncle used to eat them. Whenever we went to the beach, he'd search for a couple. He'd just pop them open right there on the spot, and suck their insides... Raw ... I liked to play with them when they were alive (even though they were relatively dangerous to play with ), but never dared eating them. Then again, my uncle is the kind of guy who will most probably eat rocks if you put salt on them.

Also, for what it's worth, I've tried almost every conceivable bovine body part... And yes, that includes what you're thinking about


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Dec 28, 2011)

I really like urchin sushi. Doesn't really seem that weird to me .


----------



## Alberto7 (Dec 28, 2011)

Well, I guess it was more the way my uncle ate it... Very Bear Grylls-esque.


----------



## yellowv (Dec 28, 2011)

Alligator isn't wierd. It's really good if cooked well. If not it's grissley as fuck.


----------



## Atomshipped (Dec 28, 2011)

I had some kinda generic grilled snake once...it was like chicken but not as good.


----------



## Blind Theory (Dec 28, 2011)

I don't know exactly what it was (some sort of mustard hybrid weird fuck) but I had it at a local Japanese food place. It looked like mustard, a little darker, had a bit thicker consistency but not too much. Anyway, you put it on whatever or eat it itself but when you eat it, it fizzles and dissolves in your mouth at the same time kind of...sort of. Felt really weird and I didn't touch it again. haha


----------



## Aevolve (Dec 29, 2011)

yellowv said:


> Alligator isn't wierd. It's really good if cooked well. If not it's grissley as fuck.



I think I remember it being in Michigan (yeah wtf?)
So it was probably cooked really shittily.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Dec 29, 2011)

PeachesMcKenzie said:


> Oh, and don't say pussy.


 
 Camel toes?


----------



## Fiction (Dec 29, 2011)

I've never really tried anything weird, but too me.. Sushi, tastes so wrong.. and Aloe Vera water. it has floating jelly bits, gagworthy (Along with cooked mushrooms).

I also remember eating a cockroach to impress some girls when I was like 5 or 6...


----------



## AK DRAGON (Dec 29, 2011)

I can't remember eating anything too weird. I tried bubble tea (I think it was normal ice tea with tapioca balls), wasn't a big fan of it. though it could have been the way it was prepared.


----------



## Thep (Dec 29, 2011)

Dog...for real. It was delicious. 

After that, cow brain. 

I enjoy roasted grasshoppers, ant larvae, and special caterpillars when I get the chance.

I'm pretty sure I drank cat milk before too, but I'm not entirely sure.

Gelatinous blood is pretty common, and I'll tolerate it, but don't like it. 

Snake, Alligator, Octopus (love!), Shark, Ostrich, Raw Oysters (can't get enough!), extremely moldy Blu Cheese, and Vegemite.

Lastly, though its not that weird to me, but I like eating live, freshwater, mini-shrimp that have been shocked unconscious in lemon juice.

Can't wait to try horse meat, or anything different for that matter. as long as it doesn't involve feces, poison, or threatened species, nothing is off limits for me.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 29, 2011)

PeachesMcKenzie said:


> Oh, and don't say pussy.


 


Fine then... A snail. I can't spell it in French so I'm not even going to try.


----------



## Electric Wizard (Dec 29, 2011)

Well I came in here to post sea urchin, but I see that's been covered. 

Other than that, I'd say pigeon. Not really weird, just not a "food" animal. Tastes good.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 29, 2011)

I'd eat a pigeon...


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Dec 29, 2011)

Deer, Squid, Something the OP said we can't say  , and probably Bison... at least I think I have tried that, I can't remember


----------



## Randy (Dec 29, 2011)

Nothing really amazing on my end but my mother grew up in Trinidad and Tobago. Her family was pretty middle class for their neighborhood, so their diet was pretty "normal" but the neighbor kids weren't so lucky, so I know they ate a lot of "wild meat" like howler monkey, iguana, peccary and some other stuff.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 29, 2011)

Holy crap you can eat monkeys?

Seems like they'd put up a helluva fight.

EDIT: I forgot one key detail. Humans have guns.


----------



## AK DRAGON (Dec 29, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> Fine then... A snail. I can't spell it in French so I'm not even going to try.



Escargo?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 29, 2011)

I think there's a "T" in that word somewhere


----------



## Randy (Dec 29, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> Holy crap you can eat monkeys?
> 
> Seems like they'd put up a helluva fight.
> 
> EDIT: I forgot one key detail. Humans have guns.



I think they used slingshots and sticks actually but yeah. 

I'll keep my 'first world' problems.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 29, 2011)

Oooh well that would make sense too. I had friends from El Salvador who knew how to take a lot of animals out with sling shots. It was actually rather impressive. They went deer hunting with machetes, slingshots and steel marbles. 

I'm nowhere near that amazing.


----------



## shredguitar7 (Dec 31, 2011)

your not a man until youve had rockey mountain oysters.... if done right they are, despite them being bulls testicles, very good. also i love Sweat Breads... ill let you google that one..


----------



## Explorer (Dec 31, 2011)

I've had the run of the normal exotics: snake, gator, frog, small game like rabbits, pheasants, pigeons, larger game like deer and turkeys, farm-raised animals like ostrich and buffalo.

I've had horse in Belgium, and all kinds of seafood from Asian cuisines.

Barbecued iguana.

A huge bowl full of garlicy eels in Spain, as well as toad in a paella. 

Baby shark.

Balut (fertilized hard-boiled duck egg, from the Philippines). 

Jumping salad ("That way you know the shrimp is fresh!" also from the Philippines).

Cheetah.

I got to try whale blubber, at the same time I ate a couple of salmon eyes (which were considered to be like candy for the kids). 

The weirdest, by which I mean rarest in my estimation, was given to me during a party after a lot of us had presented at that "Nomads" exhibit at the Smithsonian (with me presenting about biphonic singing). Alexi, who had come all the way from Mongolia, pulled out a small cooler, and gave us all this whitish, slightly fizzy, mildly alcoholic drink, like some dairy product you forgot to toss. 

Kumis.

Fermented mare's milk. 

I don't think I'll ever have the chance to try it again, but I'm glad to have had that chance.


----------



## shredguitar7 (Dec 31, 2011)

Explorer said:


> I've had the run of the normal exotics: snake, gator, frog, small game like rabbits, pheasants, pigeons, larger game like deer and turkeys, farm-raised animals like ostrich and buffalo.
> 
> I've had horse in Belgium, and all kinds of seafood from Asian cuisines.
> 
> ...


 
I dont always drink Kumis, but when i do, im giving a presentation about Biphonic Singing. you sir are a fucking beast....


----------



## The Grief Hole (Jan 1, 2012)

A turtle flavoured with several grams of cannabis in Cambodia. The first bite I took elicited gales of laughter as I ate a gram of cannabis.


----------



## Baelzebeard (Jan 1, 2012)

My grandpa made me some "sausage" that turned out to be sheep brains....Thanks gramps.

Also had rattlesnake, bear, and cougar(jerky).


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jan 4, 2012)

rattlesnake...

it wasnt too bad....tasted like chicken.


----------



## signalgrey (Jan 4, 2012)

i had Bondaeggi here in Korea, which is the famous silkworm larvae simmered in its own juices. not delicious.


----------



## C2Aye (Jan 4, 2012)

When I was back visiting Burma I was eating seafood noodles and found little octopuses just chilling in there. Quite tasty actually.

Oh, and there were these streetside stalls that fry bits of pork and you could actually eat the tongue of a pig. It was delicious, although it was weird tasting something used for tasting.


----------



## SamSam (Jan 6, 2012)

Pigeon


----------



## Aevolve (Jan 9, 2012)

Explorer said:


> ...



You fucking ate cheetah?



...


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jan 9, 2012)

Cephalopods (Squid/Cuttlefish/Octopus)
I actually enjoy the texture of the suckers.

Want to try snake, croc/alligator, insects, hundred year egg.

Yeah, I'm pretty weird.


----------



## Alberto7 (Jan 10, 2012)

^The suckers feel awesome, actually. It's strange though... I always thought octopus, squid/calamari, and rabbits were common dishes. I've had them on a semi-regular basis my entire life and in many, many different styles. I guess some aspects of Spanish and Latin American culture run pretty strong in my family 

I also forgot to add that, as a kid, I'd some times have sea turtle soup. I can't remember what it tasted like, but I remember it being freaking delicious. And then it became illegal. 

Also, I think Explorer wins the thread... Cheetah... Wtf?


----------



## Bevo (Jan 10, 2012)

As a veggie, I hate and love this thread...like watching an accident..can't look away LOL!!


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Jan 22, 2012)

Explorer, i swear if i met you in person, i'd feel graced by your presence. For real.


----------



## ManuelB (Jan 23, 2012)

Strangest Thing I ever ate: Vegemite... What the hell  
Got it on Bali as I walked up the buffet half asleep in the morning and put an inch on my toast, cause I thought it was chocolate cream. That taste in my mouth expecting something sweet was like


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 24, 2012)

Why is deer on peoples 'weird' list. Seriously, I grew up eating deer, hunting season is a big deal there. I can't compete with the lists here.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jan 24, 2012)

This isn't something I ate, but since there's no "strangest things you've smoked" thread, I smoked cat hair once. Long story, and its probably best left to the imagination.

Recently, my girlfriend bought me some fancy organic Oatmeal soap that had bits of oatmeal in it.. I did indeed lick it several times, and it tasted alright. Not sure if that counts.

If I'm not deemed slow from this post, I'm in good company here.


----------



## poopyalligator (Jan 24, 2012)

I ate a piece of Durian fruit once. I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## Alberto7 (Jan 24, 2012)

poopyalligator said:


> I ate a piece of Durian fruit once. I wouldn't recommend it.



They sell those here like it's nothing. I find it pretty disgusting. Smells and tastes horrible, but it's definitely VERY different from anything else I've tried. Kinda worth it to at least try it once haha.

Some really good, and rather exotic, fruits I've had are:

Jackfruit: Literally tastes like tutti-frutti chewing gum, and it's the stickiest of all foods I've ever had. the lining between the flesh-covered seeds has some sticky substance that it's virtually impossible to get off with water.

Dragonfruit: Sweet, tasty, and awesome to even look at.

Passionfruit: I grew up drinking homemade passionfruit juice . Love it to death.

Lychee and rambutan: I find them kind of similar in taste (very sweet and delicate), though very different in external appearance.

Starfruit: It's like a mix between apple and grape. The shape makes it even more awesome haha.

Mangosteen: Very delicate and sweet. It's external appearance is really not very appealing, but what's inside is delicious.

And something I've no idea what it's called in English . The name "ackee" seems to be the most common one. In Venezuela (where I grew up) it's called "mamon," and it's the most freaking delicious fruit I've ever tried. I could lay on a hammock next to the beach and eat those for days and days on end.

I've had the pleasure and the luck to try tons of 'exotic' (exotic in the West, really) dishes living where I live now; it's freaking awesome. And tasty.


----------



## sol niger 333 (Jan 24, 2012)

A childs' eye


----------



## tacotiklah (Jan 24, 2012)

I've had grasshopper brownies before. My horticulture teacher in 9th grade made them to help demonstrate alternate food sources. The insides were washed out with oatmeal and they tasted almost exactly like walnuts, but crunchier.

I've also had cow tongue and cow brain burritos. My dad thought he'd play a practical joke on me. It backfired because I ate his whole burrito in 2-3 bites. 

I've had mixed seafood ceviche from the local Vallarta. (hispanic supermarket) Had squid, octopus, and god knows what else in it. Never again.... 

Rabbit.

I used to help butcher animals. There is nothing tastier than a freshly butchered cow or pig. For some reason, it tastes even better when you had a hand in killing it...


----------



## IbaneS (Jan 25, 2012)

I participated in training that required me to eat most organs and bodyparts of a rabit. The lung was absolutely foul but the eyeballs weren't as bad as I expected. They were like slimey salt balls that exploded in your mouth like a fruit gusher...except not fruity.


----------



## Daggorath (Jan 25, 2012)

C2Aye said:


> When I was back visiting Burma I was eating seafood noodles and found little octopuses just chilling in there. Quite tasty actually.
> 
> Oh, and there were these streetside stalls that fry bits of pork and you could actually eat the tongue of a pig. It was delicious, although it was weird tasting something used for tasting.



In England, we eat cow tongue in sandwiches and stuff. Well, it was more the last generation; it doesn't seem as popular these days. Very much a working class thing I suppose.

I've eaten horse, kangaroo, partridge, rabbit, haggis and most UK game really. All were rather good. I like sushi, when it's fresh and made in the right way. I love most seafood I've had, such as: squid, octopus, lobster, razor clam, cockles, mussels, clams, scallops etc. In Italy I ate course fish, that you wouldn't usually associate with eating, like tench, carp, pike etc. Suprisingly good.


----------

